# Lets beat a dead horse......



## rnelson5 (Dec 28, 2014)

SHOOTING A RELEASED MALLARD IS NOT DUCK HUNTING!!! I have seen three pictures since Friday on facebook where grown men are standing around a tailgate full of dead mallards that were raised in a pen. One even showed two with bands with a caption that said #bandedmallardsNo No: This is just sad. Take up knitting, collecting stamps, or something before you do this. It is not good for duck hunting or the wild population!!


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 28, 2014)

Yea its like shooting chickens!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

Don't judge, to each his own . . It's legal, I don't like, nor agree with it, but it ain't my business.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 28, 2014)

The same can be said about shooting pen raised quail, pheasant and grouse, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Barroll (Dec 28, 2014)

If I could hunt in a zoo....I would.....


----------



## thc_clubPres (Dec 28, 2014)

i don't duck or bird hunt, but how'd you know if they have bands on them when they're flying in?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 28, 2014)

I have shot a tower pheasant shoot, not hunting but fun to do! What gets away can't hurt a thing. But the duck hunting pen raised birds, that's just not a good idea


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 28, 2014)

Can say one good thing about it, it's better than those "hunters" who ride around and shoot ducks off the water!


----------



## across the river (Dec 28, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> SHOOTING A RELEASED MALLARD IS NOT DUCK HUNTING!!! I have seen three pictures since Friday on facebook where grown men are standing around a tailgate full of dead mallards that were raised in a pen. One even showed two with bands with a caption that said #bandedmallardsNo No: This is just sad. Take up knitting, collecting stamps, or something before you do this. It is not good for duck hunting or the wild population!!



I love the guys that post about the mallards they killed at some preserve on the DU migration map and then  put "peak numbers" in the report.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 28, 2014)

Just go to Walmart and buy a duck or two, by the time you pay for one, it could be cheaper.

Like I said, shooting any pen raised bird is not my cup of tea.

Enjoy and be safe.


----------



## mcagle (Dec 28, 2014)

It's probably the same guys that hunt high fenced deer and call it DEER hunting. To each their own, but it's hard for me to call those guys hunters.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't judge, to each his own . . It's legal, I don't like, nor agree with it, but it ain't my business.



It is not judging. It is a fact that it is not hunting and it should not be portrayed as it.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 28, 2014)

across the river said:


> I love the guys that post about the mallards they killed at some preserve on the DU migration map and then  put "peak numbers" in the report.



You got to love it.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 28, 2014)

Well I wouldn't do it that way. But with that said, Some people that don't have time to go on a reel duck hunt go for it. I just wish they would make it cheaper so more people could afford to it. It would open more duck hunting up for the reel duck hunters.
Less people on public lands and lakes. No more people run gunning, late comers and less people in general.  
But one day, to duck hunt it might be the only way to hunt. Then cost will be out the roof.
But hunting in general is getting tougher because of the lost of land, people moving into the state, Funds being cut from Game and Fish.  The education of some the new hunters and the law breakers. I see it more and more every year in Deer hunting, turkey hunting, Duck hunting, fishing and etc. taking over their limit, shooting game throwing on the side of the road or in a ditch. They are looking for bragging rights to said, I am the best. This year alone I found 6 geese shot and throw in a ditch in locust grove Ga., seen two deer shot and their heads cut off. Ducks throw in a dumpster at gas station, I go to regularly. The owner show them to me, 2 mallards, 1 hoodie, 7 wood ducks. The smell got his attention. He ask me if I knew who did it. I told him some low life. Ok I going to stop beating a dead horse.
What can I say??????????


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 28, 2014)

Sad state of affairs in this day and age for sure


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 28, 2014)

thc_clubPres said:


> i don't duck or bird hunt, but how'd you know if they have bands on them when they're flying in?



Bino's that cost more than 17$ and dont fog up!

Or radar.


----------



## Resica (Dec 28, 2014)

WOODIE13 said:


> The same can be said about shooting pen raised quail, pheasant and grouse, just not my cup of tea.



How bout bucket fish, stocked trout?  Oh, where have you seen pen raised grouse?


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Dec 28, 2014)

I've been on a few pen raised pheasant shoots. That's what it is. They are great for young hunters that get to shoot their first bird on the wing, and also good for young dogs that haven't seen many birds as of yet. I enjoy those shoots with my dad, brothers, and nephews.

Now the bands that is a different story.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 28, 2014)

Resica said:


> How bout bucket fish, stocked trout?  Oh, where have you seen pen raised grouse?



All it takes is a permit brother.  They call Chukars grouse, more types than one.


Now the bucket fish, they are as moody as can be, nothing compared to shooting a bird released right out of hand or a pillow case

Some of the guys I know trap pigeons and use them to train their dogs, they eat pretty good too, less money and removes an invasive/non-native species from the environment.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

Bang bang


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 28, 2014)

mcagle said:


> It's probably the same guys that hunt high fenced deer and call it DEER hunting. To each their own, but it's hard for me to call those guys hunters.



Where is the like button?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## The Horned Toad (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd rather everybody hunt on these preserves and get their limit then me have to deal with them on public land where they'll only sky bust and neither of us get anything.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 28, 2014)

The Horned Toad said:


> I'd rather everybody hunt on these preserves and get their limit then me have to deal with them on public land where they'll only sky bust and neither of us get anything.



Invite them to hunt with you, not against you.  Mentorship is what the call it, done it a few times, works


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 29, 2014)

I just don't get it. Every one likes to show off their success in some way, but that is not success. That is grown men paying someone to shoot a pet/farm animal........


----------



## bander_TC50 (Dec 29, 2014)

i thought on a pen raised quail hunt you released the pen raised birds and then went hunting the ones that were already loose on the property. you just cant shoot more birds than you released.

 pen raised quail when released from the pen just kinda run around on the ground close to the pen. even when you stomp at them they dont fly. if your supposed to shoot  only the ones you release from the pen thats pathetic. even for a youngsters first hunt.

no way would i hunt a "raised duck"


----------



## Hunterg (Dec 29, 2014)

What is the real harm in hunting pen ducks? I get that there isn't any "real" hunting involved but does it have a negative impact on the wild population? I know an older fella who has hunted doves in South America, ducks and other fowl throughout the country and once or twice a year he goes to a preserve in north Georgia to shoot greenheads. He's commented that it's not really hunting but enjoys the time spent there with friends and the pile of ducks you come home with. I'm pretty new to duck hunting, not trying to stir the pot but if the there isn't any negative environmental impact, who cares? And let me say I have no desire to hunt that way, duck deer on any other animal.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 29, 2014)

Hunterg said:


> What is the real harm in hunting pen ducks? I get that there isn't any "real" hunting involved but does it have a negative impact on the wild population? I know an older fella who has hunted doves in South America, ducks and other fowl throughout the country and once or twice a year he goes to a preserve in north Georgia to shoot greenheads. He's commented that it's not really hunting but enjoys the time spent there with friends and the pile of ducks you come home with. I'm pretty new to duck hunting, not trying to stir the pot but if the there isn't any negative environmental impact, who cares? And let me say I have no desire to hunt that way, duck deer on any other animal.



There's a pretty substantial negative impact on wild, migrating flocks.  Feral/pen ducks are immune to and carry diseases that wild ducks simply do not posses and immunity to.  This is why I hate it (aside from the fact it's not hunting). Follow link, fairly decent write-up on the subject.  The article touches on "domestic" ducks, but when they begin to interbreed and mingle with wild flocks is when the problems arise.    
http://www.upc-online.org/ducks/52004plight.htm


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> It is not judging. It is a fact that it is not hunting and it should not be portrayed as it.





rnelson5 said:


> I just don't get it. Every one likes to show off their success in some way, but that is not success. That is grown men paying someone to shoot a pet/farm animal........





Yeah well, that's like your opinion man. It ain't for me, but rich folks with little time seem to like it.



One reason you'll NEVER see post of my killzz, I'll hurt your feelings young man.


----------



## mattech (Dec 29, 2014)

Any who hunts with anything more that a 20 gauge muzzleloader is not really hunting. I don't see why anyone with a $1500 autolaoder 12 guage can post pictures and be proud.


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 29, 2014)

mattech said:


> Any who hunts with anything more that a 20 gauge muzzleloader is not really hunting. I don't see why anyone with a $1500 autolaoder 12 guage can post pictures and be proud.



Buy the best boat, best gun, best calls and decoys and your not guaranteed to kill anything. Buy your ducks train them to fly to your blind and Helen Keller could kill one.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 29, 2014)

I agree not my place to judge, but I can't stand when they act like they worked for them birds. 2 years ago we killed 9 birds one morning on Seminole sent out a few pictures and a buddy sent one back that said 36 mallards. He was hunting a pen hunt and got one of the birds mounted.


----------



## Barroll (Dec 29, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> Buy the best boat, best gun, best calls and decoys and your not guaranteed to kill anything. Buy your ducks train them to fly to your blind and Helen Keller could kill one.



Lol. Dat funny right der


----------



## mattech (Dec 29, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> Buy the best boat, best gun, best calls and decoys and your not guaranteed to kill anything. Buy your ducks train them to fly to your blind and Helen Keller could kill one.



So you've been on a preserve hunt, congrats.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 29, 2014)

mattech said:


> Any who hunts with anything more that a 20 gauge muzzleloader is not really hunting.
> 
> Is that a flintlock or cap????


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 29, 2014)

mattech said:


> So you've been on a preserve hunt, congrats.



I do t get where you got that from my comment but ok.


----------



## mattech (Dec 29, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> I do t get where you got that from my comment but ok.



Well,  you know what its like shooting pen raised ducks. How else would you know without actually doing it.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 29, 2014)

Let us have a civil debate


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2014)

mattech said:


> Any who hunts with anything more that a 20 gauge muzzleloader is not really hunting. I don't see why anyone with a $1500 autolaoder 12 guage can post pictures and be proud.



Proper trolling is all about presentation. Bait hitting the water like a cannon ball scares them off.


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 29, 2014)

mattech said:


> Well,  you know what its like shooting pen raised ducks. How else would you know without actually doing it.



I know a guy that knows a guy. Saw it on tv. Read it on the internet. Sorry that I offended you. Just keep blowing that duck call and shooting yellow legged bread eaters. Your a great hunter.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah well, that's like your opinion man. It ain't for me, but rich folks with little time seem to like it.
> 
> 
> 
> One reason you'll NEVER see post of my killzz, I'll hurt your feelings young man.



Hahahahaha. Lets not make this a contest, you never know a "young man" may hurt an "old mans" feelings.........  Just because i am a "young man" does not mean i don't get my share of birds.


----------



## mattech (Dec 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Proper trolling is all about presentation. Bait hitting the water like a cannon ball scares them off.



No trolling here, everyone has their own standards of hunting, my comment was no different than the point of this thread. Instead of bashing other hunters, we need to stand together and fight the anti hunting crowd. 


Some people have busy lives and don't have time to hunt but have money for a good time on a annual weekend trip. Why do they deserve to be bashed?


----------



## mattech (Dec 29, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> I know a guy that knows a guy. Saw it on tv. Read it on the internet. Sorry that I offended you. Just keep blowing that duck call and shooting yellow legged bread eaters. Your a great hunter.



I've never been on one of them hunts, honestly, most the folks on here kill more ducks in one morning than I have in my whole duck hunting career. Read my post above, I'm just making a point.


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 29, 2014)

mattech said:


> No trolling here, everyone has their own standards of hunting, my comment was no different than the point of this thread. Instead of bashing other hunters, we need to stand together and fight the anti hunting crowd.
> 
> 
> Some people have busy lives and don't have time to hunt but have money for a good time on a annual weekend trip. Why do they deserve to be bashed?



Fine, go on a guided hunt with wild birds. Don't contribute to these places. They are awful for the environment.


----------



## mattech (Dec 29, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> Fine, go on a guided hunt with wild birds. Don't contribute to these places. They are awful for the environment.



How is it any different that a subdivision putting out ducks on their pond, or a farmer putting ducks out on his pond? If it was that bad it would be illegal.


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 29, 2014)

Those are just as bad, but a neighborhood might put out 10, some preserves put out over 10,000. Why is it not banned easy money. Look at all big companies they take clients to these places put them up in the lodge give them some good wine, a good steak let them go shoot a few birds and they are thrilled. Now, who has the pull when it come to getting a bill passed me or them.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 29, 2014)

We were getting a bunch of released mallards from SC when I was up in N. VA.  Serious issues with them breeding the black ducks, bad enough the migrators are doing it, let alone a released one.  Heard the mottle has the same thing going on as far as hybridization with mallards.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Dec 29, 2014)

Now, this thread is a good example of what this forum is about these days.


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Dec 29, 2014)

I think Taylor Swift said it best "The haters gonna hate hate hate hate hate"


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 29, 2014)

Go ahead and shoot all the released birds you want, save the environment.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 29, 2014)

Potlicker60 said:


> Now, this thread is a good example of what this forum is about these days.



There is nothing wrong with the thread. It is some of the comments posted......


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

Sounds like its their money if that's how they want to spend it who are we to judge.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2014)

All right, gentlemen.
I've deleted a few posts and highly recommend future posts not be directed at anybody in particular.


----------



## Todd E (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm sorry. I thought I had my FB page set to true friends only.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

Me and Robbie =   cool . . .


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 29, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Sounds like its their money if that's how they want to spend it who are we to judge.



Here is the point that has been made a million times. Example. Let's say some idiots like to get drunk and drive their car around their farm, do you care? No. Why, because it's their farm and their lives nothing to do with you. Now let's say those people want to go ride public roads, now you have a problem with it right. Why, because what they do now has affect on people and property that doesn't have a choice. So when farmer john releases these birds great they are in his pond no affect to the public. But they can fly and leave, or other wild birds fly to said pond because of live decoys. Now you have interaction with the public who did not choose to have it. It has a negative effect.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> Here is the point that has been made a million times. Example. Let's say some idiots like to get drunk and drive their car around their farm, do you care? No. Why, because it's their farm and their lives nothing to do with you. Now let's say those people want to go ride public roads, now you have a problem with it right. Why, because what they do now has affect on people and property that doesn't have a choice. So when farmer john releases these birds great they are in his pond no affect to the public. But they can fly and leave, or other wild birds fly to said pond because of live decoys. Now you have interaction with the public who did not choose to have it. It has a negative effect.




WOW!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

I didn't know ducks drank


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 29, 2014)

Then keep those mash pots away from the ponds and creeks and the tamies


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> Here is the point that has been made a million times. Example. Let's say some idiots like to get drunk and drive their car around their farm, do you care? No. Why, because it's their farm and their lives nothing to do with you. Now let's say those people want to go ride public roads, now you have a problem with it right. Why, because what they do now has affect on people and property that doesn't have a choice. So when farmer john releases these birds great they are in his pond no affect to the public. But they can fly and leave, or other wild birds fly to said pond because of live decoys. Now you have interaction with the public who did not choose to have it. It has a negative effect.




On a serious note with that logic......lets say I don't like the smell of diesel as long as the farmer uses it on his farm me or the public don,t have to smell it. But as soon as you drive your truck on the roads we should ban them


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 29, 2014)

Or bio diesel


----------



## chase870 (Dec 29, 2014)

Tater tots and power windows are all you need to kill tammies. They put them out at my dads club and I kill every one I can any way I can. The damage they do to wild birds is what drives me to exterminate them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 30, 2014)

It seems there are two issues: (1) hunting preserve ducks 
(2) posting it under a pretense that it is equivalent to bagging a limit of wild ducks.  

Preserve hunting will become more common in the future as access to private land decreases, as lease cost increase and as pressure on public (managed) lands increase.  I've hunted on two preserves for pheasants.  One was mediocre but that was okay, I was just training my dog.  The second preserve was excellent, their birds were very wary and flew hard and strong on flushing. Would I hunt preserve ducks? Naw, I've hunted too many great wild birds.  

On the second part, presenting the hunt as wild, free range if you will. I've got a friend who shot a 350+ elk and has it mounted and hanging in his trophy room.  The issue is, he shot it out of a small area, high fence pasture enclosure.  On the other hand, he has a full mount grizzly and some other game he shot that was strictly free range, wild.  His trophy room is impressive, some of his hunting stories are not.  But they are his stories, not mine.

I hunted on a 850,000 acre high fence area and shot some great trophies (yes, that is the accurate number. research Bubuye Conservancy if you need).  We had one elephant charge us, luckily we were in the truck at the time.  Scared me half to death, which was why I was there.  I also hunted several 10,000 acre high fence areas and worked my butt off taking the trophies I took.  You never see a fence in those areas. Believe it. It is all in perspective but I've got some great stories and I'm proud of all of my trophies.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 30, 2014)

chase870 said:


> Tater tots and power windows are all you need to kill tammies. They put them out at my dads club and I kill every one I can any way I can. The damage they do to wild birds is what drives me to exterminate them.



this.  And the following from the linked article I posted.  
".....When domestic ducks and geese are abandoned, their problems quickly compound. There is nothing to keep the domestic ducks, and geese, from mating with wild waterfowl, creating hybrids. This adversely alters the gene pool of wild birds, weakening it. When domestic ducks like pekins, rouens, k haki campbells and c ayugas mate with mallards, instead of little brown ducklings, you'll see yellow, brown, black and mixtures of colors. The resulting hybrids are much larger and heavier than mallards. When these males try to mate with wild mallards, they can injure and even drown them. Muscovys (a South American perching duck) cause terrible problems for mallards. Their large webbed feet and claws, literally tear the backs off females they are attempting to mate with.

Disease outbreaks

Domestic ducks can also carry many diseases which wild populations of ducks do not have immunity to and which there is no cure for. New Castle Disease, duck virus enteritis (DVE), fowl cholera, paratyphoid, avian tuberculosis, chlamydiosis, bird flu and West Nile virus are just some of the diseases that domestic ducks can transmit to wild flocks. In 1993, Muscovy ducks, released into the canals in Venice, California, tested positive for duck plague, duck virus enteritis (DVE), a fatal herpes virus spread through feces. Ducks and geese on the canals began to have violent seizures and then died.

All the ducks and geese in the canals were rounded up by the California Department of Fish and Game and killed out of fear that some birds might fly to other areas and infect entire wild flocks. The canals had also become overpopulated. People were overfeeding the ducks and geese, which can cause them to have more and larger clutches. This leads to stress from too many birds in too small a habitat, resulting in fighting, injuries, death and disease.

This issue received international attention, when residents kidnapped some of the birds and took them to secret locations in an attempt to save them. However, it was the release of domestic ducks, compounded by feeding and the resulting overpopulation that was the real tragedy. (The full story and debate can be found in the Newsletter of the Santa Monica Bay Audubon Society , March 1994."

Pen raised birds on preserves are no different from these domestic birds aformentioned.


----------



## Russdaddy (Dec 30, 2014)

same could be said for fishing a stocked pond.....


----------

